# Aspirin for implantation?



## shellnurse (Apr 9, 2009)

Thought I read about this somewhere. Any suggestions, stories, dosages. Thanks!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Its really only the most beneficial for people who have problems with clotting and the average person with no medical reason should avoid taking aspirin too often, even at low doses.

However, if you have a clotting disorder, the dosage is one baby aspirin/low dose aspirin (same thing) per day.


----------

